# Aveda versus Wen



## Superleerin (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All, I have been using Aveda products for a few years and just ordered Wen and have used it once. I was wondering if anybody has used both products and if so which do you prefer. I am trying to figure out if Wen is worth the cost. I am set up on the 4 piece set to be delivered every 3 months. SuperLeerin


----------



## shannonrober (Dec 5, 2012)

> Hi All, I have been using Aveda products for a few years and just ordered Wen and have used it once. I was wondering if anybody has used both products and if so which do you prefer. I am trying to figure out if Wen is worth the cost. I am set up on the 4 piece set to be delivered every 3 months. SuperLeerin


 I use the WEN SixThirteen &amp; it is amazing! I have used many of the WEN conditioners &amp; this one is by far the best. I don't think WEN can be compared to Aveda. The SixThirteen can only be purchased through QVC. it's a large bottle &amp; last a long time.


----------

